# adding a music player



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

I'd like to add a music player on my site, similar to the 1 shown here;

http://www.hideout.com.br/blog/

I don't know the code.

any help? PLEASE?



(I want it so that if a visitor clicks on another page, the music will still play, it will not stop just cos they switch pages!)


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

somebody? helllllp


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Give us a little time, please. I'm the only one around right now and I can't always be on.

Use this code:

```
[MEDIA=youtube]kwave-flash[/MEDIA]
```
Replace "SONG URL" with the url of the song you would like to use. Tell me if this doesn't work, I'll give an alternative.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

:smile: thank u so much DJ-ZEp

I'm sorry for being so impatient. Its just that I was soooooooooooooooo bored yesterday. I had nothing to do and wanted to get this done.

Next time, I'll be patient. I promise ray: :grin: 


I'll try that code when i'm at home. At skool at the moment  LOL


by the way the song url has to be a link of a uploaded track, init?

like if I upload from RAPIDSHARE, can I use the url link that the upload gives?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

$hady said:


> :smile: thank u so much DJ-ZEp
> 
> I'm sorry for being so impatient. Its just that I was soooooooooooooooo bored yesterday. I had nothing to do and wanted to get this done.
> 
> ...


Not a problem, $hady. As far as your question - rapidshare will not work because they do not allow direct links to files. Sign up for a free tripod hosting account - you could store 20 mb of music on their.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

but I dont want a hosting account. lol. I'll find out where I could get direct links from. thanks again!


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Try mp3Realm for some free ones.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

cheers. will check it out.

ur a great help dudeeeeeee  *thumbs up*


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Not a problem.

If that first code doesn't work for some reason, use this one:

```
[MEDIA=youtube]AudioStream[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

kk cheers


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

that was useful.
I'll use that too =)


----------

